# Solved: main board pcb



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

hi trying to locate a diagram or schematics of this here board 
e213371 is the number on the board 
top-tech 2221
v94

if anyone can help would be most helpful

it belongs to lcd monitor with no make or model on it 
17" flat screen
black with controls on the side auto menu - + and power 
tiny led in bottom right corner 
and red infra red sensor 2" from power led 
on board speakers


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Are there any other numbers on the board? E213371 is a UL file number for printed circuit boards made by SHENZHEN BOMIN ELECTRONIC CO LTD, and V94 refers to a flamability rating for the circuit board.


----------



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

hi the only numbers on the board are as follows 

bm-2 ru 94v-0
e213371
06.22
top tech
2221 v3.21
2006/05/23

there is a genesis display cpu 

and on the back is barcode with these numbers

DK 6 8 C 6 0 0 2 3 0 THOSE ARE ZEROS


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

hey csy007...

Does this thread have anything to do with the problem you had in this thread?

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/967218-my-lcd-tv-monitor-not.html

If it is the same problem, you should mark this thread solved, with a remark referencing the other thread, so that members in the future, will be able to use the search feature and the solved option, for their searches.

Glad you got the LCD working!!!


----------



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

yes thanks 
forgot to mark as solved opppsss sorry


----------



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

csy007 said:


> yes thanks
> forgot to mark as solved opppsss sorry


http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/967218-my-lcd-tv-monitor-not.html


----------

